# Dinan 5? 540i w/SC? M5?



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

If you had your choice, which would you take and why?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

M5--I like my cars straight out of the box.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Let me start by answering the question: I don't know.

Here's why:
*Against the SC:* 
Since my car only has 23K miles on it and is CPO'ed until 09/06, I have a lot of warranty concerns. When I get serious, I will investigate this whole "Dinan CPO" business from a recent Roundel.

If the M breaks, you have a pretty universal set of experience from which to draw. Thousands of M5's versus a comparitive handful of SC'ed 540's.

Just something about owning a true "M."

*For the SC:* 
I like my car. I have done mods like the Euro dash, the UUC shortshifter, color matched mouldings, NAV TV with DVD-- mostly cosmetic stuff with the thought that any power mods would come later and out of warranty.

The techno-zowie of a SC- I mean, it is pretty cool. The sound, the idea of forced induction..

Just something about owning a sleeper...

Finally, it will boil down to what I can get an '02 or '03 M5 for when I am ready for more power. If I can and want to trade my car for what I think is a good value, (which would be close to the cost of the SC in my figuring) I will get the M. If I have about $12,000 sitting around and Dinan/BMW will CPO away my concerns, I will do that.


----------

